# Zebra Danio Aggressive



## Plectoman (May 13, 2009)

I have 3 danios cycling my tank and I always see this rather big female chasing the other 2 around the tank trying to bite their tails. Even when I feed them her main objective is to chase the others away from the food. I know I won't be adding any more fish for 3 weeks but does anyone think this aggression will translate to the other fish I add.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

It may, as you only have three of them. Danios tend to be more aggressive when in small groups. Think of them like tiger barbs. They sometimes nip other fish fins when in tiny groups. Having large groups of them doesn't ALWAYS fix this problem, but from personal experience and hearing others experiences who have larger danio groups; they end up not having issues with their danios.

I have many fish that are greedy eaters, and the larger fish do usually push the smaller fish around. Having larger groups of fish can usually help this. I do suggest getting some more danios, and if the aggression continues, avoid getting fish with long fins.


----------



## janislovesfish (May 17, 2009)

Like the Tetras, Danios are good community fishes. Danios are tiny, active, and somewhat playful and unruly. Adding more fishes might help and I also suggest to put freshwater aquarium rocks and plants (either live or artificial) so that there would be hiding spaces for your fishes.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Danios are indeed very playful and chase each other. The first time I saw mine doing the sexy dance I honestly thought everyone was trying to kill one fish. They spun around in a ball like a free for all. Having more for them to chase definitely helps. Give them hiding places, enjoy the activity


----------



## Plectoman (May 13, 2009)

do you think they would chase a dwarf gourami if I added one eventually or just continue to chase themselves?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I think they would. I suggest trying to tone down the aggression first.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what many folks feel is aggressive behavior really isn't so much serious aggression... it is usually about establishing a pecking order.. somebody has to be the boss.. in a school of fish; the one that is top front is it... now and then one from below will challenge him... this is not a duel to the death... just trying to climb the ladder... with only a couple of fish; it looks like a constant all out battle... and it looks even worse when they are courting..increasing the size of the school will help them settle down and maintain their social instincts...


----------



## Plectoman (May 13, 2009)

ok hopefully when I add more it will stop this and maybe they will school? lol they are always swimming away from each other.


----------

